# Tivo Series 2 and the HD H20 receiver from Directv



## ebertran (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi, newbie here, so pardon my ignorance. My question is the following:

I am looking to upgrade my directv receiver to the H20, because I am planning to go to the 5lnb dish when it comes out for the eventual local HD, and also, because I am hoping to improve the signal quality coming out of my HDTV when watching non hi-def programming. My Directv looks horrible on my Sony 30xbr-910.

Is the H20 compatible with Tivo? I saw the back of it and it does not include a low speed data port for changing channels, so what do you guys that own it do? Is the only solution the horrible IR connection? Should I hold out for another receiver? 

Does anyone here own a series 2 Tivo and a H20? What do you do?

Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

No, the H20 DirecTV Receiver is not compatible with a standalone Tivo. Tivo cannot control channel changes on the H20. Check here for compatibility with other DirecTV Receivers ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=128743


----------



## batv0r (May 10, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> No, the H20 DirecTV Receiver is not compatible with a standalone Tivo. Tivo cannot control channel changes on the H20. Check here for compatibility with other DirecTV Receivers ....
> 
> Is this a problem with Tivo or Directv?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You say your HDTV looks terrible now. Well, recording from the H20 (if you could) won't help that much. The recording will be SD (480i). You have two choices if staying with DirecTV, HR10-250 (which can't record the new MPEG4 HD channels) or the HR20 (which doesn't have the TiVo interface).


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Um, who says the H20 is incompatible? Lots of people are using this combination. It works, but placement of the IR emitter is tricky. Here is some info on that.


----------



## timkautz (Jan 3, 2009)

I tried the following and it worked perfectly:

"What I found on my H20 I had to have the 2 L shape IR on the right side of the round manual tuner dial on the center of the unit which there is no reason for this to work unless the receiver is located in this area. Mount them just to the right of the dial by the first button about an inch out. Mine would not work over the sensor on the front of the unit but way to the right of it, shooting the signal no where near it but it does work."


----------

